# Christmas greetings from the Netherlands



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How very beautiful! Thank you for sending.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is awesome Ans! I just love Hiro!:kiss::kiss:

Merry Christmas to you too!:hug:


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Adorable! Christmas greetings to you too from Toronto Canada and Pixie and Rascal!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas. I love Hiro in the santa hat.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, Ans and Hiro! I love it!

Merry Christmas to you from Tori and me in sunny Southern California!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Ans & Hiro, from Abby & me!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and Hiro from me and Tucker!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks. Cicero and I send Merry Christmas wishes to you and your beautiful Hiro also. I will look forward to some more great pictures!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas. What beautiful graphics.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas Ans & Hiro!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you Ans and Hiro....Bacci, Bella and I send warm Christmas greetings to you too!!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO, ANS AND HIRO!


----------

